# Sarasota Repticon in May?



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Will there be any dart frog vendors there or should I not even bother? Paying $10 to get in I think is a bit steep as it is(call me cheap) but I don't want to pay that price and walk in and noone be there. I already know that under the canopy won't be there. Any of you guys and gals going?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

not usually...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Last one they had there was well attended and seemed very clean to me. I will be going.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> Last one they had there was well attended and seemed very clean to me. I will be going.


I'm going on Sunday, maybe I'll see you there Mark.

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

If anyone is interested I have a probable female Orange basti and a calling male variabilis for sale or trade. I also have a huge piece of driftwood and a 30g half moon tank.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> I also have a huge piece of driftwood.


Is that piece of driftwood the awesome mini tree looking piece with all the branches? If so...what do you want for it?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a few planted vivs with sliding front doors available to be picked up at this show. They are roughly 20x13x13. Letting them to for $150 each or $125 a piece if you buy more than one. PM your cell # or email for pics.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wes..I was thinking $50


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a brand new 30" T5 HO 6700 bulb I received as a replacement, only problem my fixture uses 36" bulbs. I would trade for spring tails or $15 toward the 36" bulb I need.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

A table just became available yesterday. So I will be vending this show.

I'll have the following froglets available.


Galacs Orange, Yellow
Terribs, Orange
Vittatus
Tincs Patricia, Powder Blue, Bakhuis, Alanis, Azureus
Various Auratus 
Leucs
Vents

ff's, flour beetles, bean beetles, springs, isos
Culturing supplies 

Wes' custom tanks


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

...too small of a venue but after years of driving by the Sahibers I got to go inside, really not worth the $10 entry fee, it was much better at Robards arena, the county fair venue.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Mark, 
You're not planning to come to the Tampa show in a few weeks are you???


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> Thanks Mark,
> You're not planning to come to the Tampa show in a few weeks are you???


Probably....but I have to say what a huge difference there was in the last 2 Repticons in Sarasota, Robards Arena is far more conducive to a successful show, 4 or 5 times the size of the Sahib Center. Hopefully my comment did not hurt your potential sales Kevin but man honestly 10 minutes was all I needed to see everything. At least I met the cricket breeder, definitely a win there, very clean product.


----------

